# [Aporte] Mezclador Compacto de 6 canales



## tupolev

Hola a todos los foreros, para el que quiera montarse un mezclador de audio sin la necesidad de cablear nada de nada, aqui posteo un circuito de los llamados "lindos".



​
Tiene 4 entradas de linea stereo, 2 entradas de micro, pre-escucha en todos los canales incluida la salida, volumen de escucha y como se ve en la foto, va todo directo a la placa (sin cableado).
Es el hermano mayo de "Mezclador (Mixer) de 4 entradas".

Saludos





​


----------



## Dano

Muy buen diseño de PCB además de ser prolija y ordenada.

Buen aporte.
Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

tupolev, gracias con el PCB y componentes ya se puede empezar a trabajar...

tupolev, una duda mas, los integrados son todos TDA2822M, o los que les falta el codigo son otros ?  gracias nuevamente por las molestias, y gracias por el material


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

sin apuro , porsupuesto aparte de la duda de los integrados de este buen circuito, podrias decirme si este  se alimenta con 1,8 a 15 volt como lo indica el datashet del integrado, o la alimentacion esta acotada por otro elemento pasivo del circuito que yo talvez no identifico por mi poca experincia, gracias, y ojala puedas seguir aportando este tipo de circuitoa en este foro.

discupas pero tampoco puedoencontrar el lugar de alimentacion, solo asumo que en la figura donde se ven los conectores el ultimo a la derecha es por donde debo conectar la alimentacion, es correcto?


----------



## Pablo16

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> discupas pero tampoco puedoencontrar el lugar de alimentacion, solo asumo que en la figura donde se ven los conectores el ultimo a la derecha es por donde debo conectar la alimentacion, es correcto?



Es correcto.  , me parece que todos los integrados son el mismo, pero veamos que nos dice tupolev.

Saludos.


----------



## tupolev

Cierto, el último a la derecha es por donde debo conectar la alimentacion, es correcto y su valor es 12 vdc. el centro del conector es el POSITIVO.
Los 2 circuitos integrados que están sin marcar (disculpas) son TLO72, el otro es lo que pone.
Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Pablo16, estoy en Montemorelos - Nuevo León - Mexico.
Llegué esta mañana, en el vuelo desde Madrid por motivos laborales y estoy escribiendo desde el hotel.
Un saludo muy grande desde Mexico


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

tupolev: muchas gracias por tu rapida respuesta, con estos ultimos datos queda completo este proyecto y manos a la obra, saludo a Mexico desde Uruguay, y gracias por tus apoprtes y por subir muy buena información.


----------



## Pablo16

Que bueno tupolev, Nuevo Leon es un buen lugar aunque hay mucho calor! Espero que tengas una muy buena estancia en el país.

Algún día conoceré tierras europeas...

Gracias por los datos que faltaban en el circuito, de momento no me urge armarlo pero estoy seguro de que en unas semanas estaré trabajando en la mezcladora. Excelentes los aportes que haces al foro!

Saludos desde la capital.


----------



## DarK_TaO

Unas preguntitas:
que son esas resistencias que dicen "0 ohm" ? no seria un puente eso?
El PCB que postearon, esta listo para imprimir? o es solo como "queda" ?

y porque en la foto del armado, no estan los capacitores que dicen "1 uf" (creo que son capacitores, no se si hay otra cosa que se mida en faradios)

La ficha de alimentacion es la de arriba a la derecha, correcto?

Que seria la ficha del medio, a la derecha? (la que parece un jack para plug) que esta vertical?
Y lla 5ta entrada? las negras que son mas grande, que es eso? son entradas mono?.

Disculpen es que tengo poca experiencia en el campo. muchas gracias.

Gracias.


----------



## tupolev

Hola DarK_TaO
Las resistencias O ohm, son puentes, queda mas lindo usando estas a un trazo de terminal.
Las medidas del PCB son 227 x 118 mm.
No estaban los condensadores de 1 uF, porque me quedé sin ninguno en ese momento.
La alimentación arriba a la derecha, el centro al positivo.
De izquierda a derecha son: Linea 1, Linea 2, Linea 3, Linea 4, Micro 1, Micro 2, Salida y alimentación.
Espero haber despejado tus dudas.
Saludos
Saludos


----------



## LEON ARG

Hola, se pueden agregar entradas? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

LEON ARG dijo:
			
		

> Hola, se pueden agregar entradas? gracias



Puedes poner otra placa (Sin todos los componenntes) y consigues 12 canales


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Fogonazo, como seria esto de otra placa pero sin todo los componentes para lograr 6 entradas mas, podrias explicarlo, gracias y perdonpor mi ignorancia


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Por que pedir perdon ?, nadie nacio sabiendo.

Te comento:
Te armas una placa identica pero sin el integrado de salida TL072  ni el TDA2822 y ninguno de los componentes asociados a estos integrados
Fijate que existen 2 barras de mezcla (Donde van las resistencias de 47KOhms)
Esas barras las conectas a las mismas barras pero de la placa que si esta completa
Acabas de conseguir una consola de 4 + 4 = 8 entradas de linea y 2 + 2 = 4 entradas de microfono.


----------



## Maná 87

una masaaaa! la arme para un amigo musico que ecualiza instrumentos en las actuaciones de diferentes bandas y quedo re conforme! un diseño super bueno lo unico que cambie fue los TL por unos OPA que son IC de "pura sangre" para el audio.. me despido y suerte a todos!

SALUTE


----------



## Nahuel

Hola, me encanto la idea esta, lo veo muy interesante y muy probable que lo arme. Ahora mi pregunta es la siguiente, puedo combinar esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-5-bandas-circuito-impreso-probado-4673/ con esta mezcladora?
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tupolev

Hola Nahuel, depende como lo quieres, si un ecualizador a la salida (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/) ó ecualizar canal por canal (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/).
Este es un mezclador de 6 canales sencillo, pero se puede hacer más versatil, más fuciones, más dinero etc.
Un saludo


----------



## Nahuel

Buenos dias, esta ya la habia visto (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/). Lo veo algo mucho mas completo y todo pero a la vez mucho mas dificil de armar, mi pregunta es si es compatible encajar el ecualizador que yo te mostre anteriormente con este mezclador. La idea si es tener un ecualizador por canal pero sin tanta compledjidad de armado. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Nahuel dijo:
			
		

> ......La idea si es tener un ecualizador por canal pero sin tanta compledjidad de armado. Saludos





Si quieres ecualizar canal por canal esto me parece mejor

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## Nahuel

esta probado este circuito? Armando 5 placas de esto tendria 5 canales de mezclado? Perdon por molestar tanto


----------



## Fogonazo

Nahuel dijo:
			
		

> esta probado este circuito? Armando 5 placas de esto tendria 5 canales de mezclado? Perdon por joder tanto



Es un esquema censillo y eléctricamente correcto, no deberías tener ningún problema en armarlo.

Si armas 5 placas consigues un mezclador de 5 canales con posibilidad de entrar con micrófono o línea y control de tono independiente por cada canal


----------



## pino

Hola tupolev, perdona una pregunta en la patilla 1 y 3 del TDA2822M, en el esquematico marcas que van dos condensadores de 470u y en el PCB pones dos de 100u.

en el datasheet del componente dice que se tienen que poner dos de 470u igual que tu esquematico, pero en el PCB lo cambias.

tambien estan cambiados los valores de los C de 100u por unos de 10u

es por algun motivo?

saludos.

oye ya que te escribo, has montado alguna vez el TDA1524, esque tengo unos problemas, y 
si has trabajado con el te hare unas preguntas.

muchas gracias.

me encantan tus montajes.


----------



## juan2cruz

Hola, les queria hacer una pregunta.. saben yo arme este mezclador en protoboard, solo las entradas y dos las salidas que iban hacia la mezcla output.. no puse la parte de los auriculares con el tda2822... 
Le mande un transformador de 12 volts.. y meti un teclado.. un bajo y un microfono que no se si es alta o baja impedancia.. nose como fijarme eso, y resulta que el teclado lo hace sonar pero demasiado bajo.. y el bajo y el microfono no suenan para nada.. obviamente no puse entradas estereo, sino todas mono...

Alguien me diria si este circuito se podria usar para estos instrumentos? que transformador se necesita... como fijarme si es de alta impedancia el microfono (estube averiguando y no encontre nada)... 


Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Maná 87

hola juan, mira lo que aparentemente te esta sucediendo es una mal adaptacion de impedancias, por ejemplo si cuando conectas el teclado sacas la señal desde la salida de los auriculares del teclado esto es baja impedancia ten en cuenta que el pequeño amplificador del instrumento esta preparado para atacar pequeños parlantitos de 32ohm y no entradas de 56K de impedancia, ahora lo de tu bajo puede ser una mala conexion con el mic del instrumento ya que este posee polaridad!, quizas estas conectando el + del mic a tierra y por eso no se amplifica, y para saber si tu microfono es de alta o baja impedancia se lo puede deducir si es dinamico, carbon, electret, piezo,etc.. los dinamicos son generalmente de baja Z(impedancia), no sobrepasan los 600ohm encambio los tres que siguen son de alta Z, no te podria decir un valor ya que nunca los medi pero se que son de alta Z, recuerda que el microfono para voz tambien posee POLARIDAD! asi que verifica que no mandes el positivo del mic del bajo ni el de voz a masa, si haces eso puedes llegar a solucuonar el incoveniente, y sino puede llegar a ser alguna ala conexion en el circuito ya que dices que lo armaste en protoboard podras verificar mas rapido... bueno espero haberte evacuado algunas dudas...suerte

SALUTE


----------



## juan2cruz

Hola Maná_87, puede ser eso, por que estube probando otros circuitos con menor valor de R y andubo bien.. mas o menos bien, el microfono del bajo y de la guitarra obvio que tienen polaridad.. pero estan conectados con jack.. no se les puede errar entre la masa y el positivo.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Gabf

el teclado como andubo con la salida de auriculares?


----------



## juan2cruz

Al teclado lo mande en estereo.. tengo un teclado estereo.. medio raro jaja.. nunca tube problemas con el teclado, los que me los generaban era el bajo y el microfono que no se adaptaban al circuito. No se escuchaban para nada.


----------



## pino

hola tupolev 

En la pagina 4 de este tema, te hice unas preguntas referentes a unos valores dusosos.

cuando puedas responde porfavor.

espero respuestas. 

muchas gracias


----------



## tupolev

Hola pino, hazlo como el esquema, éste está bién.
Los valores del PCB están mal y seria de esta manera:
TDA2822M
Patilla 1 = 470uF
Patilla 3 = 470uF
Patilla 5 = 100uF
Patilla 8 = 100uF
Un Lapsus lo tiene cualquiera, jejeje.
Saludos


----------



## maxi_boca_1

hola tupolev
Antes que nada te felicito porque esta tremendo el mixer.
Justo en estos dias me agarro el ataque de empezar a armar uno y bueno este esta perfecto; lo que te queria preguntar es si sabes el costo total aproximado. un abrazo.

MAXI.


----------



## viczea2002

Tupolev:
En el diagrama que colgaste, veo 04 TLO72, sin embargo en la placa solo hay 02 porque?


----------



## tupolev

Hola viczea2002, hay 2 TL072 y 1 TDA2822M, en el esquema y en el PCB.
El TL072 lleva en su interior dos circuitos, al igual que el TDA2822M.
Saludos


----------



## viczea2002

Muchas gracias por la respuesta:

Tupolev:
Queria suplicarte, si puedes ayudarme, pues quiero construir un preamplificador con triple tono , entrada de micro y linea mezclada, tal como publicaste, pero, necesito de 04 canales.

SAludos


----------



## Selkir

Hola amigos!

Bueno, primero disculpenme si estoy mareando un poco la cosa (he estado preguntando sobre el hermano menor de este en su corespondiente tema), peor ahora ya tengo el proyecto más claro.

Mi idea es que la parte de entrada sea como la del preamplificador con triple tono (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/), con su entrada de mic y de line, ecualizador y balance, pero me gustaria completarlo con este mezclador, más que nada por la parte de pre-escucha.

También me gustaria ponerle un vúmetro (como el compañero Chik0electr0), que por cierto, ¿este deberia ir conectado a la parte de pre-escucha para asi poder ver el nivel de cada canal?

Lo que quiero es ver si entre los dos proyectos se puede hacer uno, ya que me gustaria tener algo bastante decente, y tener una especie de equipo lo más "profesional" posible.


Por cierto:





			
				chik0electr0 dijo:
			
		

> ...no pienso gastar de mas i me voi a fabricar yoo mis eqiposs,, empeze con un amplificadorf de 4x40 si alguien le interesa me lo pide, con vumetro, ecu grafico, i mute stby i las demas bldeces, pase a un amplificadorf de 200w qe tambien salio lindo i ahora qiero hacer este perfecto mixer(con vumetro, i ecu por canal)...


¿Podrías postear los esquemas? me interesan bastante esos poyectos, y tambén soy de los que piensan que es mejor hacerselo uno mismo, si de esa manera te puedes ahorrar algo de dinero 


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## tupolev

Hola Selkir, hecha un vistazo a este otro post, creo que es lo que realmente necesitas.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/

saludos cordiales


----------



## chiqoelectro

aham, les cuento a los qe sigan suscriptos al tema x)

hice este mixer, i le agregue:
1- El pre con line i micro de triple tono, por canal,,
2- Vumetros con LM3915 por canal, mono, pero no puedo hacer funcionar todavia jaja
3- un VU tambien con LM3915 en la salida master, pero stereo, qe lo estoi termindo,(espero qe se disuelva el papel con toner en agua para repasar i qe valla al percloruro jaja)

y bueno, mi pregunta es, si uso el molex de una fuente AT i uso el -12 y +12 de éste, el 0v qe piden los pre... lo conecto a la carcasa por dentro de la consola qe es de metal? o a donde?..
digo por dentro porqe planeo herla por fuera toda de madera...

Los pre los puse antes del pote deslizable, despues los vumetros y recien despues del vu estan los potes deslizables, esto esta bien?

y bueno nada, respondan cuando puedan,, qe cuando tenga esas cositas ya lo armo todo i prometo ( EN SERIO ) subir las fotos jaja, veo qe muchos dicen qe las subiran despues qe las terminen pero no vi ninguna :s..

lo qe puedo aportar es qe lo mas caro de esto fueron los potes, nada mas, lo demas vastante barato todo...
los simples de los pre, me salieron $3 i los dobles $6, los deslizables de la placa grande son de 10K log (stereo) qe me salieron $10 cada uno, i en realidad en lo qe mas gaste fue en los pre qe tube qe poner bastante mas qe nada en los potes jaja,,

Gracias Tupolev por facilitar el circuito, i a los demas qe me despejaron dudas


----------



## el tierno

Aqui te dejo un diagrama en bloques 
saludos.





feliz navidad a todo los electrolitos


----------



## delta-mza

Hola primero que nada quiero agradecer a todos los miembros del foro por su dedicación y sus ganas de aportar y compartir con los demas, los felicito porque es un foro muy completo.
Les cuento que comence a armar este mixer y me tope con un par de dudas que espero me puedan aclarar.

Los potenciometros que consegui no tienen las mismas patas que los del diseño, queria saber vienen con 2 en cada extremo y 2 en el medio, queria saber si tengo que unir los contactos de la  
bueno esas son mis dudas espero sus respuestas y desde ya muchas gracias!


Saludos


----------



## tupolev

Hola delta-mza, como hay tantos tipos de potenciometros en el mercado y nunca fueron normalizados, tendras que adaptar tu PCB al modelo que consigas en tu Pais, te paso explicación de tus dudas en imagen adjunta.

Saludos


----------



## silfredo jimenez

hola a todos estoy necesitando un mezclador y me encontré con este que esta excelente
pero tengo una duda y les agradeseria de antemano su colaboracion, que funcion cumplen los suiches que van con las resistencias de 47k? es que el hermano menor de este mezclador no los tiene, Muchas gracias.......


----------



## el tierno

es para el interno ..... y asi puedas escuchar lo que vas a soltar .........


----------



## nicolas

hola queria saber de que valor es el pot miniatura para el volumen de los auriculares ya que el el diagrama no lo encuentro y si es log o lineal... gracias de antemano... los mejores diagramas aparece tupolev....
un maestro... gracias


----------



## GABILON

Hola. Aparesco por este post tambien. tengo una duda en cuanto a este diseño, ¿Puede ser que las entradas de mic sean para mic electret? digo por capacitor de 10uf qu no se si es para desacoplar continua o para darle una respùesta en frecuencia mas optima al mic


----------



## tegarg

disculpa tupolev pero lo que decís que es un pote stereo miniatura no es un pulsador (touch)  en el diagrama no aparece ni un pote ni un pulsador, no se que pueda ser pero por la forma estoy casi seguro que es un touch.


----------



## tupolev

Es un potenciometro stereo miniatura.
http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=2633012#header
Y el esquema actualizado, el PCB está como este.

Saludos


----------



## tegarg

ok a mi me pareció que tenia mas forma de touch pero en el diagrama que tenia hasta ese momento no mostraba ninguno de los dos, son muy parecidos.
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/images/Pulsador 61KSA.jpg
saludos


----------



## juan2cruz

Tenia una consulta, supongamos que quiero poner un balance por entrada de microfono.
Esta bien lo que hice? 

Fijense los potes agregados al lado de las resistencias de 47k del sumador... 
Pero estuve pensando, eso no afecta la impedancia del sumador? ya que todas las que entran al sumador tendrían que ser iguales?


----------



## tupolev

Hola juan2cruz, te va a funcionar, pero cambia los potenciometros por Lineales.

Saludos


----------



## juan2cruz

Gracias tupolev.

Buenos días otra vez, ya termine el circuito en plaqueta y todo, pero al probarlo las entradas de mic, me tiran un ruido.. o sea las de linea todo bien 100%, pero cuando conecto algo a las entradas de mic empieza a hacer un ruido fuerte que tapa todo lo demás...

Alguna idea a que se debe?

 ------------

Ya lo arregle, era que los capacitores en de entrada estaban al revés. Cuidado que en el esquemático están al revés que como lo hiciste en la placa tupolev.

Ahora, tengo otra duda... tengo un "pequeño" jajaja, no, es bastante ruido todo el tiempo... es como un "tuuu" fuerte.. si bajo el potenciometro "master" a la mitad casi ni se escucha.. Por que podría ser?


----------



## juan2cruz

Bueno, listo termine de arreglar, elimine casi todos los ruidos, el único que me quedo es uno que debe ser de fuente... muy bajo, que se tapa cuando pones un poco fuerte algún canal y suena re limpio..

Lo único que me falta es probar un micrófono de acústica.. mañana sera.

Saludos.-


----------



## bourges

hola a todos quería saber si las entradas de micrófono tienen ya integrado el pre-amplificador o no hace falta... y si hiciera falta debería fabricar uno y conectarlo antes de la entrada a el mixer no?? desde ya gracias y espero con ansias su respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo

bourges dijo:


> hola a todos quería saber si las entradas de micrófono tienen ya integrado el pre-amplificador o no hace falta.......


Si lo tienen.
Si NO tuvieran su correspondiente amplificador para micrófono incluido, No se llamarían Ni serían entradas de micrófono.

Si miras este esquema, podrás ver los operacionales (TL072) que se encargan de amplificar y adaptar el micrófono.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/82506/


----------



## bourges

UN MILLÓN DE GRACIAS FOGONAZO!!!... excelente!! en el transcurso de la semana compro todos los componentes y manos a la obra con éste proyecto... gracias por el dato... en una semana publicare imágenes si es que todo anda bien.


----------



## LEON ARG

Hola, estoy empezando el proyecto y tengo algunas dudas:
1° - ¿Qué método usas para pasar el PCB a la placa? porque con el que yo uso "espejo" la cara de componentes y dejo la de cobre tal cual está. Necesito saber cuál está al derecho en la imagen que subiste para no equivocar los pines de integrados y si está en escala 1:1.
2° - Si quiero agregar control de bajos medios  agudos a cada canal, ¿debo hacerlo en el centro de cada potenciómetro antes del capacitor de 1uF? (obviamente tengo que modificar la placa en ese caso) 
3° - ¿El control de tonos puede ser pasivo o debe ser activo si o si?
4° - ¿Los interruptores son para la preescucha? ¿Cortan el canal al accionarlos?
5° - ¿Las medidas de los potenciómetros lineales son UNIVERSALES o tengo que adaptar? (vivo en argentina)

Creo que con esto estaría listo... Muchisimas gracias por subir tan buen material. Hasta luego.


----------



## Fogonazo

LEON ARG dijo:


> Hola, estoy empezando el proyecto y tengo algunas dudas:
> .....


Si quieres agregar todo eso te conviene este otro mezclador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mezclador-modular-13752/


----------



## LEON ARG

Gracias fogonazo pero yo pensaba en agregar el circuito subido en "Preamplificador con triple tono, micro y linea mezclada" (anteriormente mencionado en este post). Lo que no se es donde lo puedo agregar. El "mezclador modular" es demasiado completo para el uso que pienso darle, pero el mixer de 6 canales sería perfecto con este adicional. 

Al circuito de triple tono y línea mezclada pensaba sacarle la parte de mezcla y usar sólo el control de tono.... Aqui es donde entra la pregunta de si puede ser algún control pasivo para evitar agregar más operacionales. Podría interrumpir las pistas antes o después del capacitor y la resistencia y de allí ir al control de tono y volver (en una placa aparte) sin modificar la placa original de manera de poder anularlo Creo que me estoy explicando bien, si no es así no hay problema en volver a hacerlo. (Sigo interesado en el metodo de traspaso al cobre) Muchas Gracias.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

Hola perdonen por no saber mucho pero quisiera saber si puedo cambiar todos los poteciómetros por lineales solo eso me falta para empezar a trabajar en el y si puedo sustituir el TDA2822 por otro integrado?
Gracias y muy buen material y saludos a mis compañeros Tupolev y Fogonazo


----------



## Diego_eliasv

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> Hola perdonen por no saber mucho pero quisiera saber si puedo cambiar todos los poteciómetros por lineales solo eso me falta para empezar a trabajar en el y si puedo sustituir el TDA2822 por otro integrado?
> Gracias y muy buen material y saludos a mis compañeros Tupolev y Fogonazo


 Hola pako_yanke:

                          Los potenciometros logaritmicos se utilizan para audio, ya que los mismos controlan mejor el audio ya que este varia "logaritmicamente". Si utilizas lineales notaras que te va a costar controlar adecuadamente en nivel de audio deseado.

                           Con respecto a TDA, podrias colocar cualquier amplificador de auido de similares caracteristis, logicamente, haciendo las correcciones necesarias para tal caso.

                            Ahora compañeros foreros, les consulto. Yo arme este circuito, y la verdad que me gusto mucho por su sencilles, pero tube un inconveniente, y no se a que se debe. Una vez montado todo, las entradas de lineas funcionaron de maravilla, luego cuando empece a probar los microfonos, me encontre con un problema. Sin microfono (entrada +in a masa) y volumen de este en minimo, cero ruido. Pero si comienzo a dar volumen empieza a escucharce un ruido tipo "hummmmm" bastante elevado. Conecte el microfono y este anduvo bien, con ruido, pero se escuchaba muy claro. Lo desconecte para colocarlo en el otro conector y no anduvo.... lo pase al primero nuevamente y no anduvo... En conclusion no me andan las entradas de microfono, siendo que en primera instancia funciono. Revise el circuito, cambie operaciones y nada. Este ruido Humm se corta al dejar la +in desconectada de masa, y al tocar la punta se siente el ruido "electrico" pero si conecto ahi el microfono no funciona. Ya descarte la posibilidad de que se dañara el microfono, lo probe con otro y tampoco anda, y luego probe en otro equipo y si funciona.

                       Lo peor del caso es que lo necesito urgente y ya no tengo mucho tiempo como para seguir probando, es por esto que les pido que me den ideas de lo que puede estar pasando.

                      El circuito que utilice es de 2 canales de linea en vez de 6 y no le coloque el amplificador de auriculares. Pero todo el resto es igual y ya no se que mas revisar. Espero que me puedan ayudar por favor. Saludos a todos y mil gracias de ante mano.


----------



## Fogonazo

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> ....Sin microfono (entrada +in a masa) y volumen de este en minimo, cero ruido. Pero si comienzo a dar volumen empieza a escucharce un ruido tipo "hummmmm" bastante elevado. Conecte el microfono y este anduvo bien, con ruido, pero se escuchaba muy claro. Lo desconecte para colocarlo en el otro conector y no anduvo.... lo pase al primero nuevamente y no anduvo... En conclusion no me andan las entradas de microfono, siendo que en primera instancia funciono. Revise el circuito, cambie operaciones y nada. Este ruido Humm se corta al dejar la +in desconectada de masa, y al tocar la punta se siente el ruido "electrico" pero si conecto ahi el microfono no funciona. Ya descarte la posibilidad de que se dañara el microfono, lo probe con otro y tampoco anda, y luego probe en otro equipo y si funciona.
> 
> Lo peor del caso es que lo necesito urgente y ya no tengo mucho tiempo como para seguir probando, es por esto que les pido que me den ideas de lo que puede estar pasando.
> 
> El circuito que utilice es de 2 canales de linea en vez de 6 y no le coloque el amplificador de auriculares. Pero todo el resto es igual y ya no se que mas revisar. Espero que me puedan ayudar por favor. Saludos a todos y mil gracias de ante mano.



Ese circuito es para micrófonos del tipo dinámico (De bobina).

¿ Tu que le estas conectando ?

El problema de ruido puede ser que el "Jack" del micrófono no se conecte correctamente a GND cuando retiras el "Plug" del micrófono.
Mira en el circuito como el "Jack" se conecta y desconecta al insertar el "Plug"


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese circuito es para micrófonos del tipo dinámico (De bobina).
> 
> ¿ Tu que le estas conectando ?
> 
> El problema de ruido puede ser que el "Jack" del micrófono no se conecte correctamente a GND cuando retiras el "Plug" del micrófono.
> Mira en el circuito como el "Jack" se conecta y desconecta al insertar el "Plug"


 
Hola fogo!, gracias por responder, si utilizo un Microfono Dinamico, es marca GBR, no recuerdo el modelo. Y la coneccion la realice tal cual el esquema, cuando el microfono esta desconectado la entrada +in a masa, y se abre cuando lo conectas. Y la verdad que he estado probando distintas conexiones de masa para ver si se baja el ruido pero nada. Incluso conectando algunos capacitores de poliester y ceramicos. Ahora pregunto... El mejor resultado lo obtengo cuando conecto la entrada +in a la masa flotante, la podria dejar conectada ahi? Para informacion adicional tengo cables blindados a lo largo de todo el circuito, y la fuentecita es tiene un capacitor de 1000uf. Desde ya muchisimas gracias por tu colaboracion, Saludos.-


----------



## Fogonazo

Diego_eliasv dijo:


> ... El mejor resultado lo obtengo cuando conecto la entrada *+in* a la *masa flotante*, la podria dejar conectada ahi? ....


Cuando te refieres a *+in* es ¿ La entrada *+* del TL072 ?
Por masa flotante, me imagino que será el punto medio del divisor resistivo de 10KOhms


----------



## Diego_eliasv

Si, fogo, es asi como lo dices. La masa flotante es el punto medio del divisor que actua a los fines de masa "flotante" o al menos asi lo interpreto yo. Con respecto a la +in me refiero a la entrada del jack del microfono. Esta en vez de conectarla la masa la conecto a este punto de "masa flotante" y baja bastante el ruido, pero es eso normal? mmm. Desde ya gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## agsistemas

Hola, te felicito por la prolijidad del proyecto, tengo una sola duda, los capacitores de 1uf que estan al pie de los potenciometros como se colocan? no marca el lado positivo, con ese dato ya puedo terminar el mixer, saludos.....


----------



## Fogonazo

agsistemas dijo:


> Hola, te felicito por la prolijidad del proyecto, tengo una sola duda, los capacitores de 1uf que estan al pie de los potenciometros como se colocan? no marca el lado positivo, con ese dato ya puedo terminar el mixer, saludos.....


Esos capacitores son de poliester de bajo voltaje (No tienen polaridad)


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola compañeros de nuevo molestando esta ocacion  haciendo una pregunta a fogonazo o a tupolev lo que pasa es que no encuentro los capacitores de 1 mf y  quisira saber si se pueden sustituir por capacitos electroliticos no polarizados?


----------



## Fogonazo

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> hola compañeros de nuevo molestando esta ocacion  haciendo una pregunta a fogonazo o a tupolev lo que pasa es que no encuentro los capacitores de 1 mf y  quisira saber si se pueden sustituir por capacitos electroliticos no polarizados?


Intenta conseguir de 560nF o 470nF (Poliester) y colocas 2 en paralelo.

Edit:
Si consigues alguno de mayor valor no hay problema.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

gracias fogonazo voy a conseguirlos y no seria en serie para sumar los valores?

y disculpa el no saber!


----------



## Fogonazo

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> gracias fogonazo voy a conseguirlos y no seria en serie para sumar los valores?....


Se suman si están en *paralelo*

El valor equivalente de 2 capacitores conectados en serie es el producto de sus valores individuales dividido la suma de sus valores individuales. 

Cequivalente = (C1 * C2) / (C1 + C2)


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

gracias fogonazo voy a conseguirlos y yo te aviso que pasa!


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola fogonazo consegui los capacitores gracias y funciono ahora tengo otro problema coloque potenciometros lineales en ves de deslizables y cuesta controlar el audio lo hice por que en lo mas profundo de mexico esos potes estan descontinuados quee podria hacer para controlar mejor el audio subir el valor de los potes o poner una resistencia en los potes?o que puedo modificar? espero tu respuesta gracias al compañero diego_eliasv


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> hola fogonazo consegui los capacitores gracias y funciono *ahora tengo otro problema coloque potenciometros lineales* en ves de deslizables y cuesta controlar el audio lo hice por que en lo mas profundo de mexico esos potes estan descontinuados quee podria hacer para controlar mejor el audio subir el valor de los potes o poner una resistencia en los potes?o que puedo modificar? espero tu respuesta gracias al compañero diego_eliasv



Leé acá:
http://sound.westhost.com/project01.htm


----------



## Diego_eliasv

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> coloque potenciometros lineales en ves de deslizables y cuesta controlar el audio ....


 
Hola Pako, Te aclaro por las dudas, Los deslizables son aquelos cuyo eje de control se desplaza longitudinalmente, y estos son obviamente "alargados". Pero los potenciometros en general se clasifican en Lineales o logaritmicos. Para las aplicaciones de audio se utilizan logaritmicos, ya que el audio, por su naturaleza responde de este modo. Por ello, no importa la forma del potenciometro que consigas, pero si es importante que sean Logaritmicos. Revisa lo que te propone Ezavalla, que es una modificacion para obtener una repuesta "logaritmica" con un pote lineal. Saludos


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

gracias ezavavalla oie y bueno otra molestia de que valor seria la resistencia que va entre el gnd y e centro del potenciometro del 10k gracias por su apollo en el proyecto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> gracias ezavavalla oie y bueno otra molestia de que valor seria la resistencia que va entre el gnd y e centro del potenciometro del 10k gracias por su apollo en el proyecto



Para que la impedancia final no sea muy baja, el potenciómetro debería ser de 100K y la resistencia sería de 15K. Para un pote de 10K, la resistencia debería ser de 1K5, pero la resistencia mínimav del esquema sería entonces del orden 1K, y eso es un valor muy bajo....pero tenés que ver el circuito.

PD: Leíste el artículo que te indiqué? Me parece que ni lo viste, por que ahí están todas las relaciones entre los valores de los pote y las resistencias.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola compañero ezavalla si lo ley me parece muy bueno pero to pedi tu opinion por que queria saber lo que pienzas gracias y espero no molestar


----------



## agsistemas

hola, las medidas de la placa son las correctas 22,7 x 11,8 ? a simple vista parece muy chico para una consola de 6 canales pero por las dudas pregunto antes de hacerlo, saludos y gracias...,..


----------



## Fogonazo

agsistemas dijo:


> hola, las medidas de la placa son las correctas 22,7 x 11,8 ? a simple vista parece muy chico para una consola de 6 canales pero por las dudas pregunto antes de hacerlo, saludos y gracias...,..


Controla el tamaño con este método
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## Diego_eliasv

willitoxd dijo:
			
		

> hola, queria saber si alguien armo este circuito y me cuente sus experiencias con este mixer, gracias


 
Hola willitoxd; yo lo arme hace un año aproximadamente y anda de maravilla!!!! Cumplio excelentemente bien con mis espectativas. Armalo tranquilo que si no tienes errores de montajes sale andando de "una". Saludos y suerte!!


----------



## tupolev

Hola Diego_eliasv, exactamente como dices, si lo armas tal como está y sin errores te va a funcionar a la primera, no te puedes equivocar con el cableado, al no llevar de este.
Quiero hacer una versión con controles de Gain, Bass, Middle, treble y panorama por canal, solo necesito tiempo, porque últimamente estoy viajando bastante, ahora mismo estoy en Leandro N Alem en Misiones (Argentina).

Un Abraso desde Argentina


----------



## Diego_eliasv

tupolev dijo:


> Hola Diego_eliasv, exactamente como dices, si lo armas tal como está y sin errores te va a funcionar a la primera, no te puedes equivocar con el cableado, al no llevar de este.
> Quiero hacer una versión con controles de Gain, Bass, Middle, treble y panorama por canal, solo necesito tiempo, porque últimamente estoy viajando bastante, ahora mismo estoy en Leandro N Alem en Misiones (Argentina).
> 
> Un Abraso desde Argentina


 
Hola Amigo tupolev! parece que estas de mochilero!!! Que buena idea la de agregar esos controles, yo lo pense pero estoy preparando una materia para rendir en 15 dias...  Mucha suerte en tu viaje Saludos cordiales desde Mendoza!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

tupolev dijo:


> .....ahora mismo estoy en Leandro N Alem en Misiones (Argentina).
> 
> Un Abraso desde Argentina



Saludos amigo Tupolev, ! Que cambio, de bajo cero en tu país a 38º en Misiones ¡


----------



## tupolev

Tocayo, esta noche voy a comer un asado a salud de todos los colegas del Foro de Electronica y en especial para los Argentinos.
El cambio de temperatura ya lo tengo controlado, llegué el 31 de Enero y llovia mucho en Misiones (menos mal).

Un Abraso


----------



## Fogonazo

tupolev dijo:


> Tocayo, esta noche voy a comer un asado a salud de todos los colegas del Foro de Electronica y en especial para los Argentinos.
> El cambio de temperatura ya lo tengo controlado, llegué el 31 de Enero y llovia mucho en Misiones (menos mal).
> 
> Un Abraso


! Me alegro por ti ¡, Has un brindis con un buen vino tinto a nombre del Foro.

Abrazos


----------



## tatajara

Hola compañeros
Tengo unas preguntas:
De qué medida son los potenciómetros lineales?
Como se llaman los conectores que van para las entradas?
Las llaves son todas de dos posiciones?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> Hola compañeros
> Tengo unas preguntas:
> De qué medida son los potenciómetros lineales?


Imprime la PCB a tamaño real y mide que distancia deben tener los potenciómetros según donde van colocados.


> Como se llaman los conectores que van para las entradas?


Fichas RCA dobles (Hembras) para circuito impreso.


> Las llaves son todas de dos posiciones?


Son de *2* posición *2* polos


----------



## tatajara

Gracias fogonaso 
Y para medir el pote, una vez que lo imprimí a medida, mido de una punta a la otra donde va el pote?
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

tatajara dijo:


> Gracias fogonaso
> Y para medir el pote, una vez que lo imprimí a medida, mido de una punta a la otra donde va el pote?
> Saludos



Lo mas seguro es medir entre las patas de conexión.
Igualmente no hay muchas medidas (Largo) de potenciómetros deslizantes *que puedas conseguir* y casi con seguridad deberás adaptar alguno.


----------



## tatajara

gracias de nuebo fogonazo
boy a tener que buscar jeje
saludos


----------



## king14

Tupolev la verdad que esta increible...en estos dias estoy comprando los componentes..te hago una consulta, existe la posibilidad de agregarle un vumetro a esto?..espero la respuesta, muchas gracias..


----------



## Holas

Okey , gracias por esa info , en que casa de electrònica los conseguistes?.
Una pregunta , se puede usar para que yo conecte el home theater , y sacar cables para el dvd y para la tele , o poder elegir de cual quiero que funcione?.
Se puede hacer con este mezclador?


----------



## Fogonazo

Holas dijo:


> .... se puede usar para que yo conecte el home theater , y sacar cables para el dvd y para la tele , o poder elegir de cual quiero que funcione?.
> Se puede hacer con este mezclador?



Sip.
La función del mezclador es justamente "Mezclar", por ejemplo reproducir una música de fondo con bajo nivel y agregarle audio de un micrófono.
Podrías eventualmente agregar una música de fondo al sonido original de la TV.

Ahora que si *solo* pretendes reproducir un solo componente a un tiempo, con un simple conmutador lo haces sin necesidad del mezclador (Ni electrónica)


----------



## pacio

gracias tupolev por el aporte, esta muy muy bueno! una pregunta para que son los swich de dos posiciones? (los que estan justo arriba de los potenciometros lineales)?? porque me fije si alguien lo pregunto pero no lo vi, perdon si se me paso por alto, lo unico que lei fue que son de dos polos dos posiciones, desde ya muchas gracias, abrazo!

pd: ahh y alguien tiene alguna foto del mixer terminado, osea con la caja y todo, como para sacar un par de ideas,  muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

pacio dijo:


> gracias tupolev por el aporte, esta muy muy bueno! _*una pregunta para que son los swich de dos posiciones? *_(los que estan justo arriba de los potenciometros lineales)?? porque me fije si alguien lo pregunto pero no lo vi, perdon si se me paso por alto, lo unico que lei fue que son de dos polos dos posiciones, desde ya muchas gracias, abrazo!.........



Mandan la señal del canal seleccionado al amplificador de auriculares TDA2822

Sirve para hacer la escucha previa a la mezcla


----------



## pacio

hola fogonazo gracias por la tan rapida respuesta, y si selecciono por ejemplo tres canales con el switch el tda 2822 amplificaria esos tres canales y los  mandaria a lo auriculares, entendí bien?

y el que está abajo a la derecha?

saludos


----------



## santiagovargas

hola muchachos tengo una duda, y es que como soy dj me gustaria poder hacer una pre-escucha de canal, no se si han visto los mezcladores para dj que traen un botoncito al lado de cada linea y cuando lo undes esa linea suena en los auriculares, sin necesidad de que este sondando por los parlantes, alguien me puede decir como puedo lograr esto para este mixer o si de casualidad ya lo tiene y no me e dado cuenta :S


----------



## chispas81

Hola tupolev,ya se que llego un poco tarde pero me interesa armar tu circuito,bueno en realidad solo con 3 entradas de línea y 1 de micro, y me surgen unas dudas a ver si tu o alguien tan amable me pudiera solucionar.

1. Se puede alimentar el circuito con fuente simétrica(+12 gnd -12 ) usando su respectivo trafo simétrico ,los 7812 y 7912 y eliminando el divisor resistivo de los pines 3 y 5 del tl072? o este circuito solo funciona con fuente única?

2. cierto que puedo sustituir los tl072 por los 4558? mejoraria o empeoraria la calidad de audio?

3. Quisiera poner un control de graves y agudos por canal,hasta aquí bien, pero podría poner tambien un control de graves,medios y agudos a la salida del mixer? o si lo pongo saturara al amplificador?

P.D. Disculpad por reabrir este tema pero es que después de leer las 7 paginas del mismo y en otros sitios no logre despejar mis dudas.
Y por cierto,tupolev eres un crack! ojala mis circuitos se parecieran a los tuyos,saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

chispas81 dijo:


> Hola tupolev,ya se que llego un poco tarde pero me interesa armar tu circuito,bueno en realidad solo con 3 entradas de línea y 1 de micro, y me surgen unas dudas a ver si tu o alguien tan amable me pudiera solucionar.
> 
> 1. Se puede alimentar el circuito con fuente simétrica(+12 gnd -12 ) usando su respectivo trafo simétrico ,los 7812 y 7912 y eliminando el divisor resistivo de los pines 3 y 5 del tl072? o este circuito solo funciona con fuente única?


Sip, pero debes reformar el impreso


> 2. cierto que puedo sustituir los tl072 por los 4558? mejoraria o empeoraria la calidad de audio?


Sip, pero no ganaras nada


> 3. Quisiera poner un control de graves y agudos por canal,hasta aquí bien, pero podría poner tambien un control de graves,medios y agudos a la salida del mixer? o si lo pongo saturara al amplificador?


Muy posiblemente


> P.D. Disculpad por reabrir este tema pero es que después de leer las 7 paginas del mismo y en otros sitios no logre despejar mis dudas.



Los temas *siempre* se pueden reabrir para *"Preguntar" *


----------



## chispas81

gracias fogonazo,me despejastes casi todas mis dudas.

Supongamos que armo este mixer pero de 3 entradas de línea y una de micro con un control de tonos por línea como dije antes, si a su salida lo conecto a un amplificador que este a su vez tiene un control de tonos también saturaría,no?

entonces debería conectar este circuito a un amplificador sin control de tonos,osea sin pream. o no agregar un control de tonos a la salida del mixer,cierto?

Los controles de tono que pienso poner por línea no son pasivos sino activos, si los pusiera pasivos podria poner en la salida un control activo o conectarlo al ampli con tonos?

Perdona que te machaque con esto.


----------



## Fogonazo

2 controles de tono en serie son un muy probable problema ya que el efecto de uno se multiplica en el segundo.
Electrónicamente hablando no habría problema, solo es un poco desprolijo.

Lo que yo haría es *NO* emplear el control propio del amplificador colocando en 0 los potenciómetros y ajustar desde las entradas.


----------



## bryantron23

disculpen tengo una duda, que significa " +B " que sale de los tl072?¿? gracias de antemano


----------



## crimson

Es la mitad de la tensión de alimentación:

Saludos C


----------



## julian403

Tengo que hacer una mezcladora estereo de 6 canales con salida estero preamplificada para audifono y una salida estereo para acoclar a una etapa de potencia. 
Mi inconveniente son las dudas básicas con respecto a lo que es estereo ya que lo que quiero es poder hacerla yo y no copiar un circuito. Como mezcladora sé y es hacer con operacionales en configuración sumador con realimentación negativa. Tal cual como el siguiente circuito

Ver el archivo adjunto 115956 

Al parecer este circuito tiene inconvenientes en cuanto a lo que es estereo y a las salidas del audifono y de la etapa de potencia. Un campañero del foro, me ayudó y posteó el siguiente circuito. 







Ahora necesito entender el circuito. ¿Las entradas R-Bus y L-Bus son las entradas de un solo canal?, es decir, ¿es de una sola señal? la cual como es estereo "tiene dos entradas". 
Por lo tanto para tener 6 canales debo conectar a cada una R-Bus y L-bus 5 entradas más a cada una en paralelo. ¿no?

Las salidas L-PRE y R-PRE supongo que son las salidas a la etapa de potencia ¿no? ¿y las salidas LEFT y RIGHT? y por último ¿que es la salida PFL? 

Saludos y gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese esquema es parte de un mixer en serio, lo que no es tu caso. Lo que tenés que hacer para ESTEREO es armar dos sumadores iguales al dibujito que has mostrado: uno de ellos suma los canales derechos y el otro los canales izquierdos... y por supuesto el mixer tiene dos salidas: izquierda y derecha.
Es importante que no usés resistencias de 1K con el TL072 por que va a distorsionar MAAAAAL... usá de 4K7 para arriba.

Y ya que estamos, que tal si mirás los diseños que están en el foro???? Ahí sale todo lo que te he explicado...


----------



## julian403

Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg. Una cosita más. a la salida necesito conectar un audicular y otra entrada para una etapa de potencia. ¿A la salida de los operacionales conecto en paralelo ambos? Es decir, en paralelo, el audicular y la entrada de la etapa. 

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tenes que usar un ampli para los auriculares, por que el AO no puede moverlos, y en paralelo con la entrada del ampli conectas la entrada de la consola. No es lo mejor pero por ahi va el ruido...


----------



## foro666

Muchas gracias por el aporte.

Yo lo he adaptado para mis hijas. Para poner un microfono y que canten, por supuesto en casa no.
Unicamente, que solo mezclo el microfono.

Funciona perfectamente.

En las fotos me faltaba por poner el potenciometro doble del volumen, los integrados y las conexiones de las señales.

Gracias.


----------



## julian403

He realizado una mezcladora de 2 canales preamplificada estereo. Consta de 2 partes, la mezcladora realizada con operacionales en configuración inversora con una ganancia de tensión de 1 y una etapa previa de preamplificación. Mi duda es que a la preamplificación de tensión es variable, realizada con operacionales en configuración inversora. Para esto la resistencia de entrada es de 8.2 Kohms y el potenciometro es de 50 Kohms, por lo que tengo una ganancia de tensión de 6.09. ¿Está bien? considerando que debo mover unos audiculares.


----------



## Pirky

Hola disculpa , esto puedo poner entrada jack estereo en ves de rca hembra?


----------



## Fogonazo

Pirky dijo:


> Hola disculpa , esto puedo poner entrada jack estereo en ves de rca hembra?


Si, puedes poner cualquier tipo de ficha de entrada, pero ya no coincidirá el diseño del impreso


----------



## elwebeador

Hola una consulta con respecto a los condensadores no polarizados de 100nf que se usan para filtrar los 12v ¿pueden ser smd o de poliester sin ningun inconveniente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elwebeador dijo:


> ¿pueden ser smd o de poliester sin ningun inconveniente?


Preferiblemente deben ser cerámicos, sin importar si son SMD o thru-hole.


----------

